# First ever lyft cleaning fee.. they want a receipt??



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Idiot threw booze into my car. Got a few $$$ for clean up but Lyft wants a receipt withing 24 hours??

Any idea what I should show them? I feel the cleaning fee is also a 'your night was ended early fee so here's some cash to make up for it' fee. I could have made another $50 easy if my car didn't reek of booze.


----------



## autotnr (Dec 31, 2018)

Yea I drive for Lyft and last year a girl vomited in my car I got a 150$ cleaning fee but they didn’t require a receipt back then now they are because there were some bad drivers abusing the system. I would find a cheap detail service and just ask for service on that part and as long as you use some of the money to clean the rug and submit some kind of receipt to them you will be good or get creative with the receipt.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

My issues are :

Its New years day.. none of the detail shops are open. 
If I had a day job, how can I get a car to a cleaner that will ACTUALLY clean it(ie have an open spot) within 24 hours??? Work until 5pm and everything closes at 5:30 6:00pm??

I get that they want to prevent fraud... but 24 hours, on a holiday, or what about a Saturday, is not realistic.

I'll get a receipt and submit it, but not within 24 hours. There is no way.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

A receipt can be hand written.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have only gotten 2 cleaning fees through Lyft and neither time was asked for a receipt.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I have only gotten 2 cleaning fees through Lyft and neither time was asked for a receipt.


Well I can tell you for 2019 they asked for one.

wanted to let you know we've charged the passenger a damage fee of $50. This fee is intended to help you clean the affected areas, and to assist you in getting back onto the road as soon as possible.

These funds will be available for you shortly. Please provide a receipt within 24 hours showing these funds were used to clean the damage identified in your vehicle. Note decisions regarding future damage claims may be impacted should you not provide a receipt within this timeframe.

My photos


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

$50 for that? that is criminal


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I got $50 on Uber last week for Prescription Vagasil. At least it was medicinal...


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Send them the receipt for any cleaning supplies you used. It's not saying they will take back the money they will just doubt your word in the future .


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> $50 for that? that is criminal


Its was some sort of girly mixed drink.. I think 7 n 7 cause it was sticky like soda. I had to wipe down, shampoo and dry the door and both front seats, console and dash. About 2 hours work.

Considering the New Years eve money I lost way more than $50 because my night was cut short. I was at about $140 and still could have driven for another 2 hours.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you for visiting Joe Bob's Car Detailing.

Here is your invoice.... 
Seats- $30
Carpet- $20.

print.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Thank you for visiting Joe Bob's Car Detailing.
> 
> Here is your invoice....
> Seats- $30
> ...


Without some cheesy clip art they will know its a fake. I'll 'figure something out'


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Iann said:


> A receipt can be hand written.


right on. go on line find a free receipt .
here. mess with this picture make it the way you want print it fill it out text it back to them. 
https://www.staples.com/Adams-Carbo...X68zwP6bbiKcrRfR0aAhmwEALw_wcB&akamai-feo=off


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

2 things;
1- Lyft usually don't ask for a receipt for a cleaning fee unless you have done this a few times before and they are getting a bit "suspicious"
2- Have your cousin make a receipt...Done!!


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I am like a hawk with these people. I make sure no liquor or drinks come in my car or food for that matter. I watch them frequently and listen to any cans cracking or anything. #outyougo if u try and pull a fast one on me


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

You don't know how to create a document on Microsoft Word?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I wonder why they would ask for a receipt...

How many cleaning fees did you get paid in 2018?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Without some cheesy clip art they will know its a fake. I'll 'figure something out'


Dude, go to Fiverr dot com and pay a graphic designer $5 to make you a professional recipient. Jim Brown Auto Detail. Make up an address, phone number, etc, and list the price paid by you.

Easy peezy.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Send them a handwritten receipt for $70 and see if they make up the difference.


----------

